# SIN & Vengeance is FREE Today and Tomorrow. March 20 & 21



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

I have just published three Kindle titles from my Randy Black series:

Sin & Vengeance (2005)
A Demon Awaits (200 
Gretchen Greene (2010) 


























(I strongly suggest reading these titles in order.)

Sin & Vengeance has been optioned for film and is currently in the fundraising stage to become a feature film. The Sin & Vengeance the movie website is located at http://www.sinandvengeance.com

I will be touring New England this spring. If you'd like to come out and meet me in person, you can find my events listing here: http://www.22wb.com/events.htm.

I look forward to hearing your thoughts on my work.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to introduce myself and my work to everyone at Kindle Boards. First, thanks to everyone who helped me understand Kindle pricing this week.

Sin & Vengeance is an intense thriller about a winemaking family under seige. Set in a real winery in Westport Massachusetts, the story opens with an erotic scene that spirals out of control. Soon winemaking heir Charlie Marston is at the mercy of his dangerously unpredictable friend and the woman that shares their deadly secret.

Sin & Vengeance was optioned for film in 2008 and again in 2009. The production company is raising funds to begin filming. You can see the movie website at: http://www.sinandvengeance.com

A Demon Awaits offers a major twist to the story line. The book was born as a response to reader reactions to Randy Black. I understood why he did the things he did and wanted to give readers a chance to see the world through his eyes. The combination of Sin & Vengeance and A Demon Awaits form Randy Black's backstory as an anti-hero. I suggest that people read these two books close together to get the full impact.

Gretchen Greene is the latest Randy Black novel, released here in February and in print on March 31, 2010. Gretchen Greene is Randy Black's first adventure as he strives to redeem himself. Gretchen is an ecoterrorist turned energy researcher. She and Randy disagree about everything and getting along with her is sometimes as difficult as protecting her.

I hope you will give my work a try and I look forward to your comments here on Kindle boards.

CJ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CJ--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your books and the movie deal! That's very exciting!

I've added image links to your book post.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

I've also merged your two topics about your book. I know you weren't aware, but we ask that authors have one thread per book as it helps our members follow you. You can change the subject of an existing thread that you have started by going to your initial post and clicking on "Modify." Many of our authors edit the subject of their book thread to keep the thread fresh and to reflect the current price. Accordingly, I used the subject of your latest thread as the subject of the combined thread.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. *We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future. * You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you Betsy Ann. I thought I deleted that first thread, I guess I was mistaken.

Boyd Morrison told me what a wonderful group this is and I am looking forward to meeting readers here.  I am active on Facebook and other social networks and enjoy interacting with readers. I'm online most days while I write.

Sin & Vengeance has been available in print since 2005 and has gotten great feedback from print readers. Since the book is brand new to Kindle, I'd really appreciate feedback here in this thread.

Of course I'm always glad to answer questions. 

CJ


----------



## fowens22 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have greatly enjoyed the book both in print form and now electronic form the story line is intrigueing and thought provocing, I am now reading Gretchen green while I'm still trying to work out the connection between these characters (don't worry I will get it in a few more chapters) I like how I have to think and have not been dissapointed good job cj


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fowens22--

Congratulations on your first post and welcome to KindleBoards!  When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself and your ereader experience!

Betsy


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Fiona,

Thanks for reading! I think you are the first to buy Gretchen Greene. I released it for Kindle first, which is what I plan to do for future books as well.

Never fear, Randy and Gretchen will meet!

Thanks for stopping in.

CJ


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Lots of you downloaded the book last weekend. Has anyone finished it yet?

I'd be glad to read your reactions here. What did you think of Randy & Charlie?

CJ


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

When is the movie?


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

The screenplay is written and has been optioned by a production company. They are raising funds now for the production.

They plan to film next spring (2011). The screenplay is set in Boston and in the winery where I set the book. I hope they will film there at the winery, but there are lots of considerations there, mostly whether or not they will damage the grapes with all the equipment moving in and out. 

On May 22, I will be touring the winery and talking about the events that happen in the book and the movie. I hosted a similar tour and wine tasting 2 years ago and people loved it. I always enjoy going back.

The whole experience has been great for me. I really enjoyed learning about the adaptation process.

CJ


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Can't wait to get started reading these!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Cindi-lee. I hope you enjoy them. I'd love to hear your feedback here. The print version has plenty of reviews, but I don't know that anyone has finished the Kindle version since it was just released.

CJ


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

I could take that as a challenge...I love to be challenged!


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Downloaded and already on Chapter 5! Great characters CJ.  How I am ever going to like Randy is tough to fathom just yet, but I am intrigued!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just one clicked all 3 can't wait to read


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Cindy, that was my challenge to myself when I wrote A Demon Awaits. I wanted people to understand him.

By the time you finish Sin & Vengeance you probably won't like him very much at all. But he is a fun character.

When you finish A Demon Awaits, stop back in and let me know how I did.

Thanks for reading!

CJ


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Misty, Thank you!   

I hope you'll stop in and let me know what you think of my work.

CJ


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Well here I am 10 hours later, STILL reading!  I am totally engrossed!  I am 80% finished Sin & Vengeance, and loving every minute of it.  Can't wait to finish.  I am glad that I will be able to jump right into  A Demon Awaits, to try and see Randy's redeeming qualities....can he have some  Thanks for some fabulous entertainment CJ!

CL


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

CJ West said:


> Misty, Thank you!
> 
> I hope you'll stop in and let me know what you think of my work.
> 
> CJ


Most certainly will it may be a couple of weeks but I'll definately share my thoughts


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Read the entire book today!  I couldn't "put it down".  This story has a bit of everything. Drama! Action! Romance! Little bit of steam!  Fast cars! Money! Intrigue!  Amazing characters!  Interesting, and not easily unwound, plot twists and turns.  I am a bit of a wine buff, and was fasinated with the descriptions of winery life and production.  Not too technical at all, but intregal to the story, and easy for someone with no knowledge of the industry to follow. Truly a fabulous read, and I will recommend it to friends and family.  Can't wait to jump into the next, and subsequent writings of a gifted author!  Thanks CJ!

CL


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

hmm sounds like this is Good story ..i will check it now


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Time to pick up A Demon Awaits!  Ready for another great read!


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Enjoying A Demon Awaits, as much as Sin & Vengeance.  It really is an entirely different twist, but soooo good!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Cindy-lee,

Thanks! I'm so glad you enjoyed Sin & Vengeance and that you're already reading A Demon Awaits.

The books are really different aren't they?  A Demon Awaits was a response to all the death threats Randy got after Sin & Vengeance. It seems to have worked. He gets less mail now. Sometimes readers even say they like him  

CJ


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

I am only on Chapter 17 but I definitely sense my feelings for Randy are changing.  Love how this story picks right up where the last one left off.  I am truly enjoying your writings!


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

So now more than halfway thru A Demon Awaits.  So many characters, with so many different connections yet to be determined.  CJ, you have definitely done a fine job turning t5he monster from Sin & Vengeance into a sympathetic character.  Well done, I didn't see how it was possible by the end of the last book, but I am softening.

CL


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

So more than halfway thru A Demon Awaits.  Tons of great characters with tons of connections that still aren't clear...great read.  Congratulations CJ, in making me change my opinion, even though I thought it impossible, on Randy's character.  You did the near impossible in making the monster from Sin & Vengeance into a sympathetic character in this book.  Well done

CL


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Going to try one more time to reply to this thread!
I am more than half way thru A Demon Awaits, and CJ you have done the near impossible.  You have taken the monster from Sin & Vengeance and made him into a sympathetic character.  Well done!  Tons of great characters with tons of, yet undiscovered connections! I love it

CL


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Cindy-lee. It's a really good feeling to have your ripping through my books one after the other. 

Thanks for reading and thanks for sharing your thoughts!

CJ


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, just finished A Demon Awaits and WOW!  The characters are deep and well-written.  The plot has so many intricacies, it grips you from the first chapter, and culminates in an explosive ending.  I did NOT foresee the climax even when I was in the middle of reading it.  I thoroughly suggest a reader start with Sin & Vengeance, so you can follow the development of Randy Black.  It is quite fantastic to watch the transformation from monster, to someone you want to see redeemed.  Great work CJ!  Gretchen Greene, here I come!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

I started writing A Demon Awaits as a challenge to myself. 

Readers kept telling me that putting Randy in jail wasn't enough. They wanted to see him pay. I liked Randy and wanted people to see the world through his eyes. Changing people's feelings toward Randy was a stretch for me, but I'm always glad when people talk to me after reading A Demon Awaits and tell me how differently they are feeling. So glad you have enjoyed the book. I'll be curious to know what you think about Randy when you're done reading.

CJ


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoying Gretchen Greene, the book, not so much the character.  If she were my friend I think I would need to tell her to shhhhhh sometimes, but the plot is so intricate that I am pleasantly and enjoyably, confused as to how everyone fits!  Suspense and drama prevail! Another great read CJ!


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Down to less than 25% of Gretchen Greene left to read.  What an adventure this series of books has been.  I am so glad I embarked on this journey, but I will be sad to be finished reading.  I get completely invested in great characters, like the ones that have been introduced in these three amazing stories.  Keep up the great work CJ!


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow!  Can't believe I have just finished the final chapter, in the last of the three Randy Black novels.  Gretchen Greene was another tremendous success.  The ending is explosive and fast paced, fitting of rest of the plot, of course.  You have outdone yourself CJ!  I would recommend all of these books to anyone looking for high adventure, drama, suspense, and action galore.  I can't not say how much I enjoyed each and every one of these stories.  They may all include Randy Black as the main character, but they are all entirely different and unique in their premise.  You won't regret any time you spend in these worlds!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Cindy-lee. So glad you've enjoyed my work. 

You hit one of the things that I really work on. I try to make my books "feel" different even though they are a series. I'm glad that came across and I hope you'll continue to enjoy my books and won't feel a sameness in them. 

THANKS FOR READING.

CJ


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I am glad I was able to follow that, if that is what is important to you CJ.  I have now purchased Taking Stock, and that will be my read of choice, this week sometime for sure!  I will update you as I go, for sure!


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

I have finally started reading Taking Stock.  Very interesting to see this book is about something I am familiar with!  So far so good.  Characters are building and scenes are being set.  Keep you posted as I go!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow you have torn right through all my books pretty fast. I better get to work.

Technically Taking Stock is first in sequence. Charlie Marston from Sin & Vengeance will make a cameo as will the house from Chapter 1 of S&V.

I hope you enjoy Erica Fletcher and Brad Foster as much as Charlie and Randy. 

CJ


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

I am very much enjoying Erica.  Brad is, of course making me angry, and I am not sure yet about Gregg, but he certainly has endearing qualities.  Oddly enough, when I worked at a call centre, my Operations Manager was also named Gregg, and spelled with the extra G on the end too!  I am almost half the way through, and thoroughly enjoying this book, as much as the other three.  Can't wait to see how Charlie comes into this one!  Another great read, and yes, you better start writing faster!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Glad you are enjoying this. The call center scene was one of my favorites.

I am writing faster. I have a new book expected this summer. I should have an excerpt posted to facebook in a few days if all goes well. 

Thanks for reading!

CJ


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

OOOOO that is exciting!  Can't wait to get a peek at your next creation.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm about 40% done with S&V and having a hard time getting thru it.  There isn't a single likable character in there.  I kind of want them all to fall off a cliff and go away.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

It is certainly a dark book. It's a revenge story after all and it does focus on the darker side of humanity. 

I hope it picks up for you. 

CJ


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Still working on it.  It's not so much the dark... I tend to lean towards that anyway.  More that thus far not a single one of them has any redeeming qualities.  Hard to care about any of them either way.  We'll see tho.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't wanna spoil, so...



Spoiler



I finished tonight. I liked the writing and the plot well enough, but had a hard time caring one way or the other about any of the characters. Randy is obviously a whack-job and I honestly don't even care how he got that way. Charles is an egotistical ass. Charlie is a lemming. Deidre isn't much better than a lemming. The only two who I remotely liked were Laroche (And even he's sketchy) and Elisabeth. Tho why she didn't just walk out when she figured out what was going on I'm not sure I'll ever understand. You're husband is a lying sack of crap at best and a murderer at worst... hmmm. Gaaaaaaah.



I have the other two but they are further down on my TBR list now.


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Just sitting down to finish Taking Stock.  It has been another fabulous ride.  The plot has been intriguing,the characters deep, and the drama intense.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it Cindy-lee.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Labrynth,

There isn't a shining (good) character in Sin & Vengeance to latch onto. Randy steals the show somewhat. A few people have asked about Charlie and his role. I wanted to make Charlie believable for someone in his situation. He's 26 years old. He's had everything given to him his whole life and then all of a sudden, his dream career is ripped away. He's rudderless and easily influenced by Randy. The whole family is a mess. If they weren't they wouldn't be susceptible to the scheme. 

I enjoyed creating the characters in Sin & Vengeance even if they tend to be deeply flawed.

CJ


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Guess it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Cindy-Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

Having now finished all your books CJ<,I have to say the The End of Marking Time, is my favourite!  It is entirely different from all your other books, and it was so thought-provoking, as to be scary in the possibility that it could easily be a reality!  It makes you really consider your stand on crime and punishment!  Job well done again!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Cindy-Lee. I was surprised (and glad) when people started saying The End of Marking Time was my best. I was worried I'd never write anything better than Sin & Vengeance.

I am really excited about the book and I'm glad you are too.

CJ


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

SIN AND VENGEANCE is free today and tomorrow March 20 & 21 in the Kindle Store.

The book has recently gotten a facelift.

Here is the new cover:


I hope you'll give it a try.


----------

